# Looking for my First / New Gaming laptop under 60000



## Ssangeet (Sep 13, 2020)

*1) What is your budget? *(INR or USD)
gaming laptop under 60000,i can stretch it to 70000 if it is really worth of putting those extra money.
is there any significant difference?

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
actually i am not think about it but minimum is 14 inch.


*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
For gaming recording / editing .
I am mostly play games like Cricket 19 , GTA 5 , RDR 2 , Avengers , Minecraft .

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
video Editing (60-70%) & Gaming(40%-30) as i already have Desktop.

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Good laptop is required...Brand is not important.


*6) Anything else you would like to say?*


no restrictions...
A ssd is fine othewise in most of the laptops in the range we can add SSDs separately so no issue.
i can buy ASAP or if there are chances of huge price drop during sale in shortlisted laptops i will wait for sale.
I am mostly play games like Cricket 19 , GTA 5 , RDR 2 , Avengers , Minecraft .
My current desktop setup is R5 3600 , 1660ti , 16 gb ram but i need some portability with work. should i really invest that much money.

Please suggest.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 13, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> *1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.' Vague answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work.)*
> Ans: For gaming recording / editing .
> I am mostly play games like Cricket 19 , GTA 5 , RDR 2 , Avengers , Minecraft .
> 
> ...


I would suggest waiting for sometime as the prices jumped up drastically during covid. Also dewali is down the line so, it might be worth waiting.

I think you have filled out the wrong questionnaire, this is the one for laptops Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase .


Keeping in mind the details you have given I think these may be a pretty good bet -:

ASUS TUF --> con - no harddrive can get pretty toasty

Lenovo Legion --> con - a mediocre processor, 8gb less RAM than TUF

HP pavilion --> this is the one I personally purchased, and will happily link link you  to my review of it, but right now it is a terrible value as it's price has been increased by 4k.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 13, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I would suggest waiting for sometime as the prices jumped up drastically during covid. Also dewali is down the line so, it might be worth waiting.
> 
> I think you have filled out the wrong questionnaire, this is the one for laptops Questionnaire for laptop/notebook purchase .
> 
> ...


Thank you so much... i will update the details according to laptop questionnaire in 1-2 hours(stuck in some work)..even i shortlisted that HP Pavilion laptop & yes i will wait  as i already have one desktop.Lets see what others will recommend


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 15, 2020)

any more laptops to add in wishlist or worth of buy???


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Thank you so much... i will update the details according to laptop questionnaire in 1-2 hours(stuck in some work)..even i shortlisted that HP Pavilion laptop & yes i will wait  as i already have one desktop.Lets see what others will recommend





Ssangeet said:


> any more laptops to add in wishlist or worth of buy???


Well, I told you those that were good according to me , maybe after you will the rightquestionnaire more options can be given, by me and other members.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 15, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, I told you those that were good according to me , maybe after you will the rightquestionnaire more options can be given, by me and other members.


thanks for you suggestions again,i thought may be someone has some other suggestions ... by the way how close
*HP 15-ec1052AX *
compare to
mine R5 3600 , GTX 1660 ti ,16 gb ram(my desktop config) in terms of overall performance???


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 15, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> thanks for you suggestions again,i thought may be someone has some other suggestions ... by the way how close
> *HP 15-ec1052AX *
> compare to
> mine R5 3600 , GTX 1660 ti ,16 gb ram(my desktop config) in terms of overall performance???


Well, it should be pretty comparable in cpu intensive tasks, but in gaming it would be slower. I would suggest you to upgrade the laptop RAM down the line.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 15, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, it should be pretty comparable in cpu intensive tasks, but in gaming it would be slower. I would suggest you to upgrade the laptop RAM down the line.


thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Wrong section, strange nobody reported or noticed it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wrong section, strange nobody reported or noticed it.


lol, I myself never use sections in digit to find posts(I just browse through new posts), that's why I didn't caught it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wrong section, strange nobody reported or noticed it.


Sorry for that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Sorry for that


No problem


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2020)

@everyone *www.amazon.in/dp/B088R54S2R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_TpPBFbA31EBFF

^^^ is it worth to buy in 60990???
It is showing as best seller and also have multiple variants


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> @everyone Robot Check
> 
> ^^^ is it worth to buy in 60990???
> It is showing as best seller and also have multiple variants


Big yes, grab it ASAP. TUF A15 with higher power GPU like 1660Ti or 2060 mainly faces heating issues. I think Jarrod's Tech did a review of 1650Ti model as well, check his review.

Buy another RAM stick (8GB DDR4 3200MHz laptop RAM) & a 2.5" SSD/HDD for the free 2.5" drive bay for more storage.
Robot Check

Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Internal Hard Drive HDD – 2.5 Inch SATA 6 Gb/s 5400 RPM 128 MB Cache for PC Laptop (ST1000LM048): Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> @everyone *www.amazon.in/dp/B088R54S2R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_TpPBFbA31EBFF
> 
> ^^^ is it worth to buy in 60990???
> It is showing as best seller and also have multiple variants


Absolutely go for it.

Edit:
Wew didn't saw @omega44-xt message as this page was open from 10 minutes ago and due to how digit handles sending new msgs, it didn't came up for me.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Big yes, grab it ASAP. TUF A15 with higher power GPU like 1660Ti or 2060 mainly faces heating issues. I think Jarrod's Tech did a review of 1650Ti model as well, check his review.
> 
> Buy another RAM stick (8GB DDR4 3200MHz laptop RAM) & a 2.5" SSD/HDD for the free 2.5" drive bay for more storage.
> Robot Check
> ...


THanks i will update ram but not for now & i have external 2 tb hdd & laptop will not be my primary device so 512 gb is sound enough for now .
I will add those items into wishlist.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Absolutely go for it.
> 
> Edit:
> Wew didn't saw @omega44-xt message as this page was open from 10 minutes ago and due to how digit handles sending new msgs, it didn't came up for me.


Thanks...
I am facing some issue for payment ,hope laptop will be available till tomorrow atleast.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 26, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks...
> I am facing some issue for payment ,hope laptop will be available till tomorrow atleast.


, for the issue regarding payment, make sure your debit/credit card have withdrawal limit for a single payment less than the price of product. When I purchased my laptop I was also getting errors for the payment, then I had to use my other card instead after finding the root of the error.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> , for the issue regarding payment, make sure your debit/credit card have withdrawal limit for a single payment less than the price of product. When I purchased my laptop I was also getting errors for the payment, then I had to use my other card instead after finding the root of the error.


i was using allahabad bank card,it has withdrawl limit of 25k & i activated it yesterday so looks like all features are not activated on it.i will try to get it with EMI with fathers card now,Hope it will stay in stock till then.
By the way it says there is no extra cost on EMI that means if i will buy it with 6  months EMI it will still cost me same 60990,right???


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 26, 2020)

Except battery part  ,it looks good in all reviews...


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Except battery part  ,it looks good in all reviews...


Don't expect great battery life from gaming laptops, but it should last a decent 3-4 hrs, I think.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Don't expect great battery life from gaming laptops, but it should last a decent 3-4 hrs, I think.


in most of the reviews people said it has less battery compare to general standard of gaming laptop,some one is getting only 1-1.30 hours battery backup


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> in most of the reviews people said it has less battery compare to general standard of gaming laptop,some one is getting only 1-1.30 hours battery backup


Jarrod's test says ~6hrs for R5 + 1650Ti watching youtube, so 3-4 hrs of mixed usage should be possible. I saw that in amazon some are claiming barely 3 hrs of battery life & some are getting 4-5hrs, I think those getting 3hrs or lower have it running at max performance mode or whatever it is instead of silent/power-saving mode.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Jarrod's test says ~6hrs for R5 + 1650Ti watching youtube, so 3-4 hrs of mixed usage should be possible. I saw that in amazon some are claiming barely 3 hrs of battery life & some are getting 4-5hrs, I think those getting 3hrs or lower have it running at max performance mode or whatever it is instead of silent/power-saving mode.


yes probably this guy's experience is the general overall experience i read or heard (hope video editing in filmora/adobe elements dont come under heavy usage)


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> yes probably this guy's experience is the general overall experience i read or heard (hope video editing in filmora/adobe elements dont come under heavy usage)


AFAIK, they come, at least video editing in general and editing in premier in sepecific comes under heavy usage as they use much of the hardware, but still I think it depends on the resolution of videos you are editing.


omega44-xt said:


> Don't expect great battery life from gaming laptops, but it should last a decent 3-4 hrs, I think.


Yeah, I get at most 4.5hrs(IIRC) from by lappy, in just webbrowsing


Ssangeet said:


> i was using allahabad bank card,it has withdrawl limit of 25k & i activated it yesterday so looks like all features are not activated on it.i will try to get it with EMI with fathers card now,Hope it will stay in stock till then.


Yeah, withdrawal limit is very less, but if you are doing EMI it should not be an problem.


Ssangeet said:


> By the way it says there is no extra cost on EMI that means if i will buy it with 6 months EMI it will still cost me same 60990,right???


Well, my intuition tells me yes, but then again, I never EMI on amazon products, I just buy them if I can afford


----------



## 123hero (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> @everyone Robot Check
> 
> ^^^ is it worth to buy in 60990???
> It is showing as best seller and also have multiple variants


 Buy. 

R5 4600H laptops wont come cheaper than 60K any day and this is the lowest they can go. 

Absolutely zero doubts on this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> yes probably this guy's experience is the general overall experience i read or heard (hope video editing in filmora/adobe elements dont come under heavy usage)


Dude, don't do heavy tasks on battery, not good for battery longevity & you don't get the full performance as well. Laptops don't have high-quality batteries which can output like 120-130W that A15 consumes on full load, so CPU & GPU are heavily throttled in battery mode.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 27, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> AFAIK, they come, at least video editing in general and editing in premier in sepecific comes under heavy usage as they use much of the hardware, but still I think it depends on the resolution of videos you are editing.
> 
> Yeah, I get at most 4.5hrs(IIRC) from by lappy, in just webbrowsing
> 
> ...


Thanks ,I will do EMI with someone elses card because mine is still not working


omega44-xt said:


> Dude, don't do heavy tasks on battery, not good for battery longevity & you don't get the full performance as well. Laptops don't have high-quality batteries which can output like 120-130W that A15 consumes on full load, so CPU & GPU are heavily throttled in battery mode.


Thanks ,many people said that if you use laptop keep it plugged in but I don't take them seriously.
BTW I am stuck with payment options ,tried multiple sbi cards, Allahabad bank cards but none of them worked , because of weekend my new card is not activated for transaction (not able to create transaction password)online hope it will be activated tomorrow.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Thanks ,I will do EMI with someone elses card because mine is still not working
> 
> Thanks ,many people said that if you use laptop keep it plugged in but I don't take them seriously.
> BTW I am stuck with payment options ,tried multiple sbi cards, Allahabad bank cards but none of them worked , because of weekend my new card is not activated for transaction (not able to create transaction password)online hope it will be activated tomorrow.


Try with UPI maybe on amazon app?


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 27, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Try with UPI maybe on amazon app?


Facing some technical issue with my card and others are not connected to UPIs


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Facing some technical issue with my card and others are not connected to UPIs


So connect some other account to UPI, doesn't take much time I think.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> So connect some other account to UPI, doesn't take much time I think.


I am limited on cards and I can only take decision to connect upi or not for my cards not for others. 
By the way should I wait for the sale ? As right now delivery of the laptop will start from 8 October and flipkart/amazon start showing the advertisement of biggest sale of the year


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> I am limited on cards and I can only take decision to connect upi or not for my cards not for others.
> By the way should I wait for the sale ? As right now delivery of the laptop will start from 8 October and flipkart/amazon start showing the advertisement of biggest sale of the year


UPI needs account details, not card, from I remember. Need its linked phone number.

Supply issues have been rampant, no indication if it has been solved. A good example is my monitor which I bought for 14.5k in July, it was never seen again for such prices & is rarely available these days (at 17k when available, its Acer VG240YP). See, if it is available during sales, likely you will get some card discounts over that price, maybe 1.5k off, but TUF A15 hasn't been easily in stock for months now. So your call.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 28, 2020)

Out of stock ,not in my luck to have one ...
Atleast for now


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 28, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Out of stock ,not in my luck to have one ...
> Atleast for now


You should have been faster with the checkout process, nothing else I can say. 

1TB + 250GB SSD variant is still available though:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B088R5WFHS/ref=dp_prsubs_3


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> You should have been faster with the checkout process, nothing else I can say.
> 
> 1TB + 250GB SSD variant is still available though:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B088R5WFHS/ref=dp_prsubs_3


it is available again but some card issue here,i will update soon if something new to share


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> it is available again but some card issue here,i will update soon if something new to share


Again, UPI or netbanking, there are many payment options.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Again, UPI or netbanking, there are many payment options.


not working,dont know what to say but so many things are not working right now in life. i am going to bank today to know why is it not working.
remind me of my past experience exact around year back where everything is going wrong. 
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-help-in-building-my-first-ever-gaming-pc.206501


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 29, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> not working,dont know what to say but so many things are not working right now in life. i am going to bank today to know why is it not working.
> remind me of my past experience exact around year back where everything is going wrong.
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/need-help-in-building-my-first-ever-gaming-pc.206501


You might just be very unlucky. Try with some friend's card/account, not much else I can suggest to get it soon.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> You might just be very unlucky. Try with some friend's card/account, not much else I can suggest to get it soon.


I will update soon ,I am already tried already possible cards ,so let's see when will it come in stock now.


----------



## Ssangeet (Sep 30, 2020)

Is it same in specs except 1 tb+ hdd and 256 gb SSD -  ? Is it good deal?
*www.amazon.in/dp/B088R5WFHS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_yHlDFb1VX8TRA


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Is it same in specs except 1 tb+ hdd and 256 gb SSD -  ? Is it good deal?
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B088R5WFHS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_yHlDFb1VX8TRA


Yes, just add another 8GB RAM later


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2020)

Done the order with the mix feeling , hope the missing 256gb ssd will not create much trouble & hope it will be worth of its price


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 1, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Done the order with the mix feeling , hope the missing 256gb ssd will not create much trouble & hope it will be worth of its price


Considering its a budget laptop, its fine, more than enough for OS. You can have 1-2 games in SSD (depends on game size obviously). When SSDs become a mandatory requirement for games (it will become recommended req in a year maybe, but HDD should still be minimum req for ~3 years maybe), your GPU might not remain powerful enough for top games.

There's always the option to replace the M.2 drive, SSD prices are falling & you can get good NVMe SSDs for 10k now (even 8.5k on sales).


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 1, 2020)

Hope laptop will do what it says & it will not have any problem,thats enough for me...now waiting for 12th october for delivery,first thing i will do is remove unnecessary stuffs


----------



## 123hero (Oct 1, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Done the order with the mix feeling , hope the missing 256gb ssd will not create much trouble & hope it will be worth of its price



256 GB SSD will leave you with around *230GB *130-140GB of usable storage considering the space for WINDOWS installation + some mandatory software. This is considering the average user who may play 1-2 AAA title games, at the max 3 games on a consistent basis. Based on the post #1  , you should be able to play the RDR 2, GTA V, Cricket 19 easily. You may also use your desktop to play games. I personally find Desktops to be much better and comfortable while playing games.

But, make sure to store media, movies, documents on the 1 TB HDD and use the SSD only for the relevant softwares.

In case you feel that the 256GB SSD is running out, it is always possible to upgrade to a higher SSD or swap the 1 TB HDD for a *M.2* SATA based SSD.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 1, 2020)

123hero said:


> 256 GB SSD will leave you with around 230GB of usable storage considering the space for WINDOWS installation + some mandatory software. This is considering the average user who may play 1-2 AAA title games, at the max 3 games on a consistent basis. Based on the post #1  , you should be able to play the RDR 2, GTA V, Cricket 19 easily. You may also use your desktop to play games. I personally find Desktops to be much better and comfortable while playing games.
> 
> But, make sure to store media, movies, documents on the 1 TB HDD and use the SSD only for the relevant softwares.
> 
> In case you feel that the 256GB SSD is running out, it is always possible to upgrade to a higher SSD or swap the 1 TB HDD for a M.2 SATA based SSD.


No, you will definitely not get 230GB free after Win10 + apps. A totally empty 256GB SSD might have close to 240GB free. With time OS drive with apps fill a lot of space. Realistically you should get 130-180GB based on how many apps you install. 

My laptop's C drive was partitioned to have 231GB (SSD). After OS + apps + other stuff, almost 150GB is used. I used about 60GB for office stuff, so have just 20GB free on it.

You can swap the HDD for a 2.5" SATA SSD, not M.2 one. Cheaper TUF A15 has just 1 M.2 slot.


----------



## 123hero (Oct 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, you will definitely not get 230GB free after Win10 + apps. A totally empty 256GB SSD might have close to 240GB free. With time OS drive with apps fill a lot of space. Realistically you should get 130-180GB based on how many apps you install.
> 
> My laptop's C drive was partitioned to have 231GB (SSD). After OS + apps + other stuff, almost 150GB is used. I used about 60GB for office stuff, so have just 20GB free on it.
> 
> You can swap the HDD for a 2.5" SATA SSD, not M.2 one. Cheaper TUF A15 has just 1 M.2 slot.



Thanks. Corrected my earlier post accordingly.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 1, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Done the order with the mix feeling , hope the missing 256gb ssd will not create much trouble & hope it will be worth of its price


Don't worry about it. Only store important things like OS, important software and small/regularly played games on it, and you should be fine.

PS. No credit card problems this time? Wonder what was causing it.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 2, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Don't worry about it. Only store important things like OS, important software and small/regularly played games on it, and you should be fine.
> 
> PS. No credit card problems this time? Wonder what was causing it.


Noone knows,by the way this time I ordered 63k variant not 60k...yes I will try to manage it in best possible way ,it was left from Hyderabad facility in the morning (7pm) hope it will get delivered here ahmedabad tomorrow.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 2, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, you will definitely not get 230GB free after Win10 + apps. A totally empty 256GB SSD might have close to 240GB free. With time OS drive with apps fill a lot of space. Realistically you should get 130-180GB based on how many apps you install.
> 
> My laptop's C drive was partitioned to have 231GB (SSD). After OS + apps + other stuff, almost 150GB is used. I used about 60GB for office stuff, so have just 20GB free on it.
> 
> You can swap the HDD for a 2.5" SATA SSD, not M.2 one. Cheaper TUF A15 has just 1 M.2 slot.


Even I thought for a second how is it possible to get such huge space out of 256gb.i think I willl get around 120 gb space.anyways I will find it out in few hours


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Noone knows,by the way this time I ordered 63k variant not 60k...yes I will try to manage it in best possible way ,it was left from Hyderabad facility in the morning (7pm) hope it will get delivered here ahmedabad tomorrow.


Oh, lol. Maybe the limit for ur card was 61k and you were buying the laptop worth 63k. The time _I _bought my laptop, my credit card was refusing the payment cause of just ~2k difference.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh, lol. Maybe the limit for ur card was 61k and you were buying the laptop worth 63k. The time _I _bought my laptop, my credit card was refusing the payment cause of just ~2k difference.


I bought 63k how can 61k can be my limit


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 4, 2020)

Out for delivery 
Which things are need to check first to know laptop is good/ok or not? Should I need to full recharge it before start using it?


----------



## 123hero (Oct 4, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Out for delivery
> Which things are need to check first to know laptop is good/ok or not? Should I need to full recharge it before start using it?



Nothing specific as such

Look for physical damage if any. All keys working, wifi, speakers, display hinge, display (dead pixels), screen flicker, track pad and the ports. Rest everything can be updated / correctly via software.

You can uninstall the bloatware softwares like VPN, Anti Virus (Windows Defender is reasonable enough).

If your device doesn't come with a licensed copy of MS OFFICE, you can purchase one or else you another alternative like Libra Office (which I use) and I think you should be good to go.

For the battery, no need to worry, modern day batteries are much more damage proof and usually last upto a 100000 charging cycles. You can charge the laptop once the power goes below 20%.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2020)

Dell uses batteries which last much lower, my laptop's battery is dead after 1.5 years.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 4, 2020)

123hero said:


> Nothing specific as such
> 
> Look for physical damage if any. All keys working, wifi, speakers, display hinge, display (dead pixels), screen flicker, track pad and the ports. Rest everything can be updated / correctly via software.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. received the laptop ,still setting it up. It is taking longer then usual after getting new WIndows 10 updates(restart)


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 6, 2020)

Installed two games & start getting some .dll error ,after solving all those errors now stuck on 0xc00007b error  
& i think it was good for me that i was not able to order 512gb ssd variant, this variant is much more useful


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Installed two games & start getting some .dll error ,after solving all those errors now stuck on 0xc00007b error
> & i think it was good for me that i was not able to order 512gb ssd variant, this variant is much more useful




Reinstall Microsoft .NET framework (for Windows 7 or below)
Reinstall Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Packages.
Update DirectX
Update GPU drivers


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 6, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Reinstall Microsoft .NET framework (for Windows 7 or below)
> Reinstall Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Packages.
> Update DirectX
> Update GPU drivers


Yeah, you may need to install older directx redistributables too, if the game is a steam game verify the files by using steam launcher.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 6, 2020)

Still getting the error(0xc000007b,should I need to reinstall?), actually I was also getting error of vcruntime error but it is solved now


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 7, 2020)

67xxx rs
*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CHYPLGM


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> 67xxx rs
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CHYPLGM


i5 9300H & older chassis.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Still getting the error(0xc000007b,should I need to reinstall?), actually I was also getting error of vcruntime error but it is solved now


Did you reinstall all 4 of the software I listed? Try updating Win10 as well. IF still getting the error, try resetting the OS.


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes I tried that before that I downloaded some missing DLLs and put it in system 32 /syswow64...
I will go with resetting the OS, should I re install all those things once reset done?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2020)

Ssangeet said:


> Yes I tried that before that I downloaded some missing DLLs and put it in system 32 /syswow64...
> I will go with resetting the OS, should I re install all those things once reset done?


Generally no. See what happens


----------



## Ssangeet (Oct 7, 2020)

Applications are start working fine after reset...let me try few more ,hope they will work fine too


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi all,I am again here to the place which helped me most in building my first pc or choosing my first gaming laptop.I am again in a confusing situation.
I have 240GB SSD & 512GB HDD PC,also i have two External HDD 1tb & 2 tb.I am full time gamer or gaming content creator so i have to always add few more games in pc but because of storage i am not able to do that.So should i buy one external HDD for plug & play gaming experience or buy internal HDD???
any suggestions which one should i buy?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> Hi all,I am again here to the place which helped me most in building my first pc or choosing my first gaming laptop.I am again in a confusing situation.
> I have 240GB SSD & 512GB HDD PC,also i have two External HDD 1tb & 2 tb.I am full time gamer or gaming content creator so i have to always add few more games in pc but because of storage i am not able to do that.So should i buy one external HDD for plug & play gaming experience or buy internal HDD???
> any suggestions which one should i buy?


I'm recommend buying internal HDD which are 7200RPM, those are noticeably a bit faster than 5400RPM HDDs found in laptops & many cheap desktop options. 

What's your budget & how much capacity are you looking for?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I'm recommend buying internal HDD which are 7200RPM, those are noticeably a bit faster than 5400RPM HDDs found in laptops & many cheap desktop options.
> 
> What's your budget & how much capacity are you looking for?


honestly i did not think about budget.But if i have to say anything around 4k-5k is fine.For capacity i think 1 or 2 tb is fine,not more then it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> honestly i did not think about budget.But if i have to say anything around 4k-5k is fine.For capacity i think 1 or 2 tb is fine,not more then it.


Amazon.in: Buy Toshiba 2TB Desktop 7200rpm Internal Hard Drive Online at Low Prices in India | TOSHIBA Reviews & Ratings
This might be the best option for you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon.in: Buy Toshiba 2TB Desktop 7200rpm Internal Hard Drive Online at Low Prices in India | TOSHIBA Reviews & Ratings
> This might be the best option for you.


I suggest to avoid, amazon/flipkart are not known for correctly packing internal hdd. Either buy locally or buy from usual specialised stores like mdcomputers,vedant, primeabgb,theitdepot.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon.in: Buy Toshiba 2TB Desktop 7200rpm Internal Hard Drive Online at Low Prices in India | TOSHIBA Reviews & Ratings
> This might be the best option for you.


do you think the price is right or should i wait?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 11, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest to avoid, amazon/flipkart are not known for correctly packing internal hdd. Either buy locally or buy from usual specialised stores like mdcomputers,vedant, primeabgb,theitdepot.


thanks for the suggestion.If i will find not much different in price i will go with specialized ones.Any other options?Do you also think Internal HDD is better then External HDD?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 11, 2021)

Both have cheaper price then Amazon
PRime Buy Online Toshiba P300 2TB 3.5 inch 7200 RPM High-Performance Desktop Hard Drive HDWD120UZSVA - in India
MD Toshiba P300 2TB 7200 RPM Desktop Internal Hard Drive (HDWD120UZSVA)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> Both have cheaper price then Amazon
> PRime Buy Online Toshiba P300 2TB 3.5 inch 7200 RPM High-Performance Desktop Hard Drive HDWD120UZSVA - in India
> MD Toshiba P300 2TB 7200 RPM Desktop Internal Hard Drive (HDWD120UZSVA)


Both are reputed sites & you can buy from there. Usually, amazon has a bit higher prices, but call & ask if md & prime will deliver to your location.

IMO prefer WD or Seagate ones:
Buy Online WD Blue 2TB 7200 RPM 256MB 3.5″ Internal Hard Drive WD20EZBX - in India


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Both are reputed sites & you can buy from there. Usually, amazon has a bit higher prices, but call & ask if md & prime will deliver to your location.
> 
> IMO prefer WD or Seagate ones:
> Buy Online WD Blue 2TB 7200 RPM 256MB 3.5″ Internal Hard Drive WD20EZBX - in India


i bought few items before so i think they will deliver this time too.By the way i have all HDDs from WD & very satisfied till now.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 12, 2021)

I am going to order WD 2tb (mostly) till evening,please if have any other recommendation please share.I dont wanna feel bad later on.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 12, 2021)

They are just taking 110 rs more for delivery & packaging


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 12, 2021)

he is Saying 7200 has more chance of damage,slow in movie files etc


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 12, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> he is Saying 7200 has more chance of damage,slow in movie files etc


 also saying it is faster & gives less load times to programs.But is it true that 7200 has more chance of damage?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> he is Saying 7200 has more chance of damage,slow in movie files etc


More chance of failure, I can agree. Not sure how it will be slow as 7200RPM is faster than 5400RPM, not just in RPM.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> More chance of failure, I can agree. Not sure how it will be slow as 7200RPM is faster than 5400RPM, not just in RPM.


slow in moving data but faster in loading apps/games.do you still recommend 7200 over 5400(i am ok with slower moving data but not sure what exactly mean by HDD failure)?any recommendation of 5400?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> slow in moving data but faster in loading apps/games.do you still recommend 7200 over 5400(i am ok with slower moving data but not sure what exactly mean by HDD failure)?any recommendation of 5400?


I have used a 7200RPM HDD on a friend's PC, it seemed more responsive, hence I suggested it. Get any WD or Seagate model.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 13, 2021)

after few more search,It is really confusing because so many people are mentioning lifespan of 5400 is better then 7600.Now the thing i dont understand what is the average lifespan generally we get with hDDs?any specific numbers.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 13, 2021)

DONE THE ORDER FROM PRIMEABGB & I ORDERED WD 7200RPM 2TB HDD.
Hope it will be worth it.
Special Thank you @omega44-xt this time for suggesting & sharing the best suggestions.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> understand what is the average lifespan generally we get with hDDs?any specific numbers.



My Toshiba HDD from 2010 is still going on with no problems. I bought one external 1 TB seagate drive in 2014 and it is also working. Both are 5400rpm and have no bad sectors. 

I don't think 7200rpm will go bad at least before 5 years if abused badly.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> My Toshiba HDD from 2010 is still going on with no problems. I bought one external 1 TB seagate drive in 2014 and it is also working. Both are 5400rpm and have no bad sectors.
> 
> I don't think 7200rpm will go bad at least before 5 years if abused badly.


I doubt normal users abuse HDDs much, but I have seen many HDDs in laptops from 2013-14 starting to fail in 2020 (friend's laptops). See how it goes, it usually doesn't go kaput at once.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 13, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I doubt normal users abuse HDDs much, but I have seen many HDDs in laptops from 2013-14 starting to fail in 2020 (friend's laptops). See how it goes, it usually doesn't go kaput at once.



Hmm... That Toshiba one was actually used everyday for 2-3Hours. Maybe it was lucky to not get destroyed


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 14, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I doubt normal users abuse HDDs much, but I have seen many HDDs in laptops from 2013-14 starting to fail in 2020 (friend's laptops). See how it goes, it usually doesn't go kaput at once.


i am buying for desktop


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> My Toshiba HDD from 2010 is still going on with no problems. I bought one external 1 TB seagate drive in 2014 and it is also working. Both are 5400rpm and have no bad sectors.
> 
> I don't think 7200rpm will go bad at least before 5 years if abused badly.


dont know what does abuse means but i will just use for gaming mostly


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 14, 2021)

Ssangeet said:


> dont know what does abuse means but i will just use for gaming mostly



using 14+ hours daily with continuous read/write loads.


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> using 14+ hours daily with continuous read/write loads.


i dont think that much abuse i will do .thanks for explaining


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 16, 2021)

One big issue:
I think My motherboard B450 Max has only two sata slots,if i am not wrong i am not able to add 3 hdd (2 hdd+1 ssd) at a time,any solution?


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 16, 2021)

Newest hdd is the below one,I added one wire from power supply but don't have any other cable and slot left to connect in other port


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 16, 2021)

OOps ..*i.imgur.com/rMzaTiA.png
i just found there are few more sata ports in right side so now i have to arrange a wire & one more thing there is one wire coming from PSU which has 3 ports together ,can i use it with all 3 hdds???


----------



## Ssangeet (Jun 16, 2021)

Update : Everything is fine now HDD is installed .
But how can i check is it OK or not?


----------



## 123hero (Jul 11, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I doubt normal users abuse HDDs much, but I have seen many HDDs in laptops from 2013-14 starting to fail in 2020 (friend's laptops). See how it goes, it usually doesn't go kaput at once.


 I have an 5400 RPM SATA HDD from my old HP Pavilion G6- 2301AX made by Hitachi that I use as an external HDD. Works like a charm till date.


----------

